# so heres my small collection



## blondie (Mar 2, 2016)

So here's my small slipper collection it's not the same size it use to be but still a nice little collection.

I keep all my orchids at a minimum of about 14/15 degrees celceus.
I water once a week and through in a bit of fertilizer every so often I personally have moved to a 1-1-1 because i dont want the hassel of having to chage over to different feeds. 

Paphs
Paphiopedilum malipoense
Paphiopedium philippinense 'Pale Face'
Paphiopedium tigrinum 'Sunset
Paphiopedium parishii 'Bei'
Paphiopedium Predatious
Paphiopedium Houghtoniae
Paphiopedoium sanderianum
Paphiopedium rothschildianum 'Nightingale'
Paphiopedium platyphyllum 'Paul's Choice'
Paphiopedium Edna Ratcliffe 'Orlando'
Paphiopedium Geoffrey Hands
Paphiopedium Lady Isabel 'Grouville'
Paphiopedium Saint Swithin 'Winchester'
Paphiopedilum insigne var sandeae
Papheopedium hirsutissiumum
Paphiopedium Leeanum
Paphiopedium insigne
Paphiopedilum Pinocchio pink 
Paphiopedilum Pinocchio Yellow
Paphiopedilum Hsinging Franz
Paphiopedium Mount Toro
Paphiopedilum Geelong
Paphiopedilum maudiae
Paphiopedilum Freckels
Paphiopedilum Sue Worth

Phrags 
Phragimpedium Grande
Phragmipedium longifolium
Phragmipedium pearcii
Phragmipedium Eric Young
Phragmipedium Don Wimber
Phragmipedium China Dragon
Phragmipedium Les Dirouilles
Phragmipedium Memoria Dick Clemens
Phragmipedium Paul Eugene
Phragmipedium Sedenii
Phragmipedium Schroderae
Phragmipedium Peruflora Cirila Alca
Phragmipedium Eumelia Arias
Phragmipedium Memoria Dick Clemens
Phragmipedium longifloium 'Burnham'
Phragmipedium pearcii


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 2, 2016)

That's not exactly 'small.' Nice collection!


----------



## blondie (Mar 2, 2016)

i suppose not but compared to the rest of the orchid collection it is tiny


----------



## Wendy (Mar 2, 2016)

Very nice collection. Welcome!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 2, 2016)

A very nice formidable collection!

Welcome!


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Kalyke (Mar 2, 2016)

My hands start to hurt thinking of all that keying.


----------



## abax (Mar 2, 2016)

You've a great start there and we'll help you along to get
MORE.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2016)

A little low on Parvis and Brachys. 
Nice start


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2016)

NYEric said:


> A little low on Parvis and Brachys.
> Nice start



Yes they seem a little difficult to get hold of in the UK the few that ratcliffe had left were just out of my price range


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2016)

Really?! What is available and for how much? You would think that between Popow, Assendorfer, and Klinge, everything would be reasonable. ??


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Really?! What is available and for how much? You would think that between Popow, Assendorfer, and Klinge, everything would be reasonable. ??



they were stock plants and breeding plants that was able to buy from Ratcliffe but I have to look at europe but i need a new car first before anymore plants


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2016)

Cars pollute air, orchids clean the air!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 3, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Cars pollute air, orchids clean the air!



This! 

this collection X3 by the end of the year!


----------



## blondie (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes but no car no money to buy orchids lol


----------



## blondie (Nov 27, 2016)

Well I thought I should maybe up date this list as I have been doing a lot of swapping and buying this year.
Which has meant I have not been on here that often as well as personal stuff heatache, been informed that i am loosing my job when I loose my job I dont know.
So here is gose the new stuff in the collection.

Paphiopediulums
Paphiopedilum venustrum (seedling)
Paphiopedilum delenatii var album (seedling)
Paphiopedilum supurdii (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum Eveny Green (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum (Macarbre X Grandmaster) (Flowering size)
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum (Californian Queen X Incredible) (in bud)
Paphiopedilum multiflora Noid possibly (Honey) (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum Complex Noid possibley (Freckels) ( flowering size)
Paphiopedilum bellatulum (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum Gina Short (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum Gina Short white (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum Prince Edward of York (Flowering Size)
Paphiopedilum Niod (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum Harold Koopowitz (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum King Aurther 'Bourgogne' (flowering size)
Paphiopedlium X herrmanii (Flowering Size)
Paphiopedilum hangianum (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum insigne 'Harfield Hall) (flowering size)
Paphiopedium Yerba Buena (flowering size)
Paphiopedilum delenatii var vincolor (seedling)
Paphiopedilum helenae (in flower)

Phragmipediums

Phrag silver rose X schlimii (flowering size) Ratcliffe cross
Phragmipedium Sunset Glow (young plant) EYOF cross
Phragmipedium fauvic (young plant) EYOF cross
Phragmipedium schilimii (flowering size)
Phragmipedium boissierianum (young plant)
Phragmipedium Demetria (Near flowering size) EYOF cross
Phragmipedium Ingrid De Portilla (Flowering Size)
Phragmipedium Carol Kanzer (flowering size)
Phragmipedium caudatum x2 (near flowering sze & flowering size)
Phragmipedium Cape Bonanza (flowering size)
Phragmipedium Wossen (flowering size)
Phragmipedium Jersey X wallissii (young plant)
Phragmipedium Macrochilum (flowering size)
Phragmipedium Nitidissimum (in bud)
Phragmipedium sargentianum (Large plant)
Phragmipedium La Moye (flowering size) EYOF cross
Phragmipedium Bouley Bay (large plant) EYOF division & cross
Phragmipedium Fliquet (large plant) EYOF division & cross

I think that is all off them so far I may have missed some, thank god I am not having to, write out my hole orchid collecion.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice collection.

Just for curiosity sake, how many orchids do you have totally?


----------



## blondie (Nov 28, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> Just for curiosity sake, how many orchids do you have totally?



With out pulling up my full list and checking its up dated I woild not surprised if I'm hitting the 250/280 plants


----------



## Clark (Nov 28, 2016)

There is a non slipper photo section.
Don't be shy


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your personal issues, good luck getting back on your feet.


----------



## Markhamite (Dec 1, 2016)

Love your collection. I wouldn't mind having them all move in with me! Hope all things workout for you. I lost my job 2 years ago after 23 years with the same company and was just employed again. My wife lost her job 2 weeks ago after some 17 years with the same company. Luckily, she will be back to work next week. Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## blondie (Apr 2, 2017)

Well I have had another spending spree I brought a lot more but these are just the paphs I have brought.

Paph charlesworthii ' Hung Sheng' dark form from in-charm
Paph spicerianum 'Mr Liu' from in-charm 
Paph insigne var mauceri 
Paph praestans a little seedling hope it survives 
Papa esquirolei var alba 'Jade' young plant three new growths.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2017)

Very good.


----------



## Don I (Apr 2, 2017)

I see a few in there I wish I had.
Don


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks I hope they ball survive and eventually flower.


----------



## blondie (Jun 18, 2017)

Well I went tot the orchid show at Malvern and brought a few orchids.

Phragmipedium X roethianum
Phragmipedium Incan Treasue 
Phragmipedium pearcii
PhragmipediumMem Garden Weaver
Phragmipedium Vangtaine Du Roquier

Paphiopedilum Primchild
Paphiopedilum armenicum
Paphiopedilum micranthum
Paphiopedilum Ho Chin Min
Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum
Paphiopedilum kolopakingii vat topperii
Paphiopedilum farreanum 
Paphiopedilum haynaldianum
Paphiopedilum Wossener Spiderman
Paphiopedilum Glora Naugle 
Paphiopedilum Mem Larry Heuer


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2017)

I guess you're not on the dole yet. Good luck.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 18, 2017)

blondie said:


> Well I went tot the orchid show at Malvern and brought a few orchids.
> 
> Phragmipedium X roethianum
> Phragmipedium Incan Treasue
> ...



Any pics from the event you can post?


----------



## blondie (Jun 18, 2017)

I am going through my pics to sort them out from the weekend


----------

